# IBS - Frequent Urination at Night



## eman2 (Oct 14, 2013)

I am a 22 year old guy and I was recently diagnosed as having IBS-C. I went through blood work and a colonoscopy and they didn't find anything else wrong.

Basically my symptoms are gas pains (especially towards the end of the day), feeling like I have to go to the bathroom multiple times a day, or some days feeling like I have to go but can't. I probably have it much milder than most people do, but its definitly enough to cause annoyance to my daily life and it comes and goes in waves. I take VSL#3 DS and Peppermint capsules to try and keep it under control, and I have also eliminated all carbonated beverages and artifical sweeteners from my diet. I also recently started taking 15mg of Lexapro (for anti-anxiety / depression) due to a recent break-up and just general anxiety.

Recently, out of nowhere, I have started having a new problem. I have to get up in the middle of the night once or twice to urinate. This is very out of the ordinary for me. During the day I guess I have to urinate a little more than usual, but the problem is really at night.

I JUST had a physical a month ago with blood work and a microscopic urine test, so I know I don't have a bladder infection or anything else wrong with me. I am debating going to see a urologist, but based on what I ready online it's "normal" to get up once per night. I can tell you that this is not normal for me, and it's really bothering me.

Does anyone else with IBS have this problem? If so, did you ask your DR about it? Any way to relieve it? I do drink a lot fo caffine, so I am going to cut back and see if that helps. It's jsut really bothering me, especially being only 22 and having to deal with all of this.

Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, I'm happy when I only go once or twice, but I can understand a change can be concerning. Highly unlikely something going on with your prostate, but if this started after the physical you might check with the GP before scheduling an expensive specialist.

My nightly bathroom visits have nothing to do with my IBS, but my issue is pretty rare, so unlikely to be yours (and now I'm better it is 1-2 times, used to be like 3-6)


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

eman2 said:


> Any way to relieve it? I do drink a lot fo caffine, so I am going to cut back and see if that helps.


It might not be the only cause. But, I strongly recommend cutting caffeine out completely. It harms me a lot. Its better to prevent finding that your body is harmed by caffeine. I drink it in tea form only when I have no choice, esp on rare occasions at work.


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Also, as a pre-diabetic, it was determined that my higher than normal blood sugar led to more frequent urination. So if you're overweight, you may want to get that checked.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

peppermint capsules act as a relaxant, wondering if that could have any effect on your bladder functioning !! try changing the time you take the peppermint. if you take in morning...take in evening. or vice versa. just a thought. I am not clear if you are taking it to help or if you were taking it before this problem started.


----------



## tjarget (Oct 18, 2013)

For me, I have noticed the urge to urinate adds to my IBS discomfort, and I feel a lot better after I go. Might be in my head, but I find myself urinating more often than usual just to feel better.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Lexapro (and most SSRIs) will make you pee til the cows come home. I have never peed so much in my life than when I was on Celexa. I'd be willing to bet it's the main contributor to your problem and it sounds like you started taking it at the same time as your peeing problem started.


----------

